# Технологии и коммуникации > Софт. Железо > Железо >  В помощь автомобилисту: обзор портативного стартера Neoline Jump Starter 850A

## Labs

Запуск двигателя в мороз может превратиться в настоящее испытание. Дело в том, что зимой аккумулятор разряжается гораздо быстрее, чем летом – вы можете не подозревать о том, что ездите с севшей батареей. В конечном итоге водителя ожидает неприятный сюрприз – автомобиль не заводится. Если есть возможность, аккумулятор можно подзарядить с помощью специального устройства. А если вы остановились на глухой дороге, и вокруг ни души? В этом случае пригодится портативный стартер – компактное устройство, которое позволит завести автомобиль с полностью разряженным аккумулятором. Сегодня к нам прибыл *Neoline Jump Starter 850A* – давайте посмотрим, на что он способен.
*Комплектация*
В стандартном комплекте Neoline Jump Starter 850A предусмотрено все необходимое: сетевая и автомобильная зарядки, клещи, переходники для смартфонов – не только microUSB, но и USB-C наряду с Lightning для iPhone. Есть и приятный бонус – жесткий чехол, который защищает портативный устройство от повреждений и одновременно служит удобным хранилищем для мелочей. Чехол оснащен карабином, с помощью которого его удобно пристегивать к крючку багажника.
*Особенности конструкции*
Дизайн стартера строгий и лаконичный. Внешне устройство напоминает небольшую прямоугольную коробочку из прочного пластика черного цвета. Корпус неразборный – производитель позаботился о безопасности пользователя, ведь внутри установлена мощная батарея. Попытка самостоятельно вскрыть корпус чревата ожогами и электротравмами. Для включения стартера предусмотрена кнопка со шкалой из пяти светодиодов, по которым можно определить уровень заряда устройства. Рядом находятся два USB-порта с током силой 1 и 2 А, а также основной разъем для стартовых кабелей. Еще одна приятная неожиданность – встроенный фонарик, который включается двумя кликами на кнопку.
Производитель ответственно подошел к безопасности пользователя: главный разъем прикрыт резиновым уплотнителем, клеммы, утопленные внутрь корпуса, находятся на существенном расстоянии друг от друга – таким образом исключается возможность замыкания. Для подключения используется мощный штекер, к клещам присоединены провода сечением более 10 мм2. К качеству зажимов претензий не возникло: благодаря мощным пружинам и зубчатым местам контакта обеспечивается надежное прилегание. Все металлические компоненты стартера оборудованы изоляторами. Из-за разной длины проводов свисающие зажимы не соприкасаются друг с другом. Особое внимание стоит уделить силовому кабелю Smart Clamps, оснащенному отдельным контроллером и полевыми транзисторами MOSEFT, которые применяются в высокоинтегрированных электрических схемах телевизоров, материнских плат, ноутбуков.
Smart Clamp выполняет непрерывный мониторинг основных параметров стартера во время работы и оперативно выявляет неисправности. Контроллер надежно защищает устройство от перепадов напряжения, тока, сопротивления, переполюсовки, короткого замыкания. Это возможно за счет использования полевых транзисторов, а не типового реле, как в стандартных стартерах. Внутри находится четыре N-канальных полупроводника HY4903, благодаря которым сила коммутируемого тока достигает 1200 А.
*Объективное тестирование*
Neoline Jump Starter 850A оборудован литий-полимерными аккумуляторами с высокой токоотдачей. Срок службы впечатляет – производитель гарантирует 1000 перезарядок. В силу особенностей конструкции (аккумулятор стартера состоит из четырех ячеек) выходное напряжение составляет 16,6 В, что на несколько единиц выше показателей, которые демонстрирует аккумулятор заведенного автомобиля. Neoline Jump Starter 850A работает от бортовой сети с напряжением 12 В, поэтому целесообразно использовать его в легковых автомобилях – завести двигатель грузовика вряд ли получится.
Прежде чем использовать стартер, мы внимательно ознакомились с инструкцией. Покупая джамп стартер, следует помнить о том, что он предназначен для запуска двигателя исправного автомобиля! Целесообразно использовать устройство, если аккумулятор разрядился из-за того, что водитель забыл выключить свет или проигрыватель. Но если причина кроется в неполадках топливной системы, стартер не поможет – нужно устранять причину неисправности.
Отсоединить провода стартера от аккумулятора нужно в течение 15 секунд. Если двигатель не завелся с первого раза, предпринимать вторую попытку следует не ранее чем через минуту. Инструкция запрещает использовать стартер, если две попытки завести двигатель ни к чему не привели. Мы протестировали Neoline Jump Starter 850A в спартанских условиях: температура за окном снизилась до -15 градусов. Найти автомобиль с разряженным аккумулятором оказалось проще простого – нам достался Renault Megane с дизельным двигателем, запустить который, как известно, гораздо сложнее, чем бензиновый. Стартер справился с задачей со второй попытки.
*В итоге*
Результаты тестирования доказали – Neoline Jump Starter 850A выполняет запуск бензиновых и дизельных двигателей даже при минусовых температурах. Компактное устройство станет надежным спутником в дороге: завести автомобиль с разряженным аккумулятором получится в любой ситуации. Стартер удобно хранить в багажнике или бардачке – он займет минимум места и будет всегда под рукой.

----------

